# Tartaria and the Book of Knowledge



## Otherlane (Apr 26, 2021)

*THE BOOK OF KNOWLEDGE*

_Written by Clements Markham in 1912_​
Who is Sir Clements Robert Markham (1830-1916)?  He was an English explorer and geographer.  He was also the Secretary of the Royal Geographical Society in England.  He was Knighted in the Most Honorable Order of the Bath.  He was sent to the Arctic with the Royal Navy and after being transferred to the India Office he was responsible for collecting cinchona plants in Peru and transplanting them in India where quinine could be extracted (used to treat malaria).  He was also part of the Abyssinian expeditionary at the 1868 fall of Magdala.  He also became president of the Hakluyt Society in 1890 where he translated many works for them.  Mount Markham in Antarctica is named after him, as is the Markham River in Papua New Guinea.  After his death, his family received tributes from King George for the debt England owed him for his life of study and research.  Sounds like he is taken seriously. 

The Book of Knowledge discusses kingdoms throughout the world.  On page 45 in the chapter about China, Markham states that _Catayo (China)_ is the end of the face of the earth in the line of Spain and it marches with the empire of _Armalec (Almaliq, Xinjiang)_ to the west, with the _Eastern Sea_ to the east, with the _Montes Caspios_ to the north, which encircle *Tartaria*, the cities of _Catayo_ which I knew are _Solin_, _Godiana_, _Magodiana_, _Morrosia, Facolisia, Dardasan, Tordaor, Bocarda, Ascania_, and _Longauisa_ (footnote 1 says _Montes Caspios_ are mountains of Central Asia including _Himalayas_, _Altai, Mazanderan, _and_ Caucasus Mountains_).  This empire is irrigated by three great rivers which rise in the _Montes Caspios_, and are led off into many parts.  They call the largest of these rivers _Magot_ for it rises near the castle _Magot_, which is one of the gates encircling *Tartaria *(footnote 2 says the Christian tradition was that the land of _Gog_ and _Magog_ was on the west side of the _Caspian_.  The Arab geographers moved it to the far east and north.  Marco Polo identified their country with that of the Huns.  There are curious legends about _Gog_ and _Magog_ on the old portolani.  Bianaca (1436) has it that Alexander imprisoned the Jews in their land). 

This river _Magot_ enters the green sea and the other two rivers go to the sea of _Java_. They call this Emperor Gosman Imperator Morrov and Grand Can, Lord of the East.  His device is a gold flag and he has an imperial crown on his head, one hand a Turkish bow, in the other a golden apple. 

On pg. 47, Clements writes that when he reaches the _Montes Caspios _of _Magot_ that these mountains are of immeasurable height and surround *Tartaria* from sea to sea and there is only one very narrow pass.  He says there is a _castle built of magnet iron_ throughout for nature made it in this manner and it reaches the clouds.  At its foot rises the river _Magot_.  On the other side there’s another castle which is as high and built of the same stone, called _Got_.  The castles are very high on the top so that ten thousand men can reside in each of them.  Between the two are the Iron Gates which shut the entrance to *Tartaria*.  Within these mountains all the land is plain without stones or trees and with a temperate climate and left to many flocks.  It’s a hundred days journey long and 70 broad, all closed in by these _Montes Caspios_.  To the east it is all bounded by the sea and also there are very great rocky dales. 

Within this* Tartaria* there are countless tribes who do not observe any of the commandments of God, except that they do no evil to one to another.  They are very confident and great fighters both on foot and on horseback, insomuch that Alexander was unable to conquer them or enter their country by the mountains for they shut and fastened these iron gates by placing great rocks against them and they were closed for a long time.  Eventually they removed the obstruction, coming out and conquering a great part of the world themselves.  For from that lineage came all those of the empire of _Catayo_.  From that lineage also came those of the empires of _Armalec_, _Arauia_, and _Mesopotamia_, all the _Persians_, those of the empire of _Sara_, as well _Turks_ and *Tartars*, _Saracens_, and _Goths_.  Some of them turned to the law of Abraham and others turned _Moors_. 

The wise men of *Tartaria* say that when 7,000 years of the era of Adam are completed, they’ll be lords of the whole face of the earth, and will make all peoples conform to their law and to their freedom.  But certainly they observe no law whatsoever and keep no commandments to God except not doing evil one to another. 

This enclosed *Tartaria* forms a fourth part of the whole earth.  In the middle of this land there is a great lake which they called _Tabasum Sea_ (footnote 1 states _Gog_ and _Magog_ are from Ezekiel 38 and _Gog_ the chief prince of _Mesheck_ and _Tubal_ comes from his place out of the north parts).  The people of this land are called _Mogoles_ and the land is known as _Mogolin_, the land of _Tagojar_, the land of _Got_ and _Mago_t.  With these mountains the empire of _Catayo_ is bounded.  I lived for some time in that castle of _Magot_ because I saw and marvelous things every day. 

On the north side *Tartaria* is bounded by the lands of _Albizibi_ which are desert and uninhabited, though there are people in some places who are vile and eaters of raw flesh and fish.  They have long faces like dogs, but they are white and do anything they see to do.  They are called _Sinofalos_.  I saw one of them in the city of _Norgancio_.  In the index of this book, *Tartaria* or _Mongolia_ share the same entry, stating no town for 65 days, tribes with flocks, only food of the people, milk, meat and a millet called monos (Phaseolus Mungo).     

To summarize, we have Sir Clements Robert Markham stating that _Catayo_ (China) is in a line with Spain (trade route? latitude? both?) and "marches" with the _Armalec_ Empire (between _Yining_ and _Kazakhstan_) to the West and the _Eastern Sea_ (_East China Sea_) to the East and the Montes Caspios to the North, which consists of the Mazanderan, Altai, Himalayan, and Caucasus Mountains.  The lands of Gog and Magog are said to be in this region which encircles Tartaria, meaning if they're west of the Caspian that should be referring to present-day Georgia, Azerbaijan, and Turkey where Gog and Magog are located.  They follow the Golden Rule and care not for "laws of man."  They are a mix of all three Abrahamic religions.  The empire is vast and as noted stretches from west of the Caspian to China.  Goths are Tartars, as are Saracens, Moors, and those of the Armalec Empire.  Armalec was important to Genghis Khan and he gave his granddaughter to marry Siknak Tekin, the ruler of Armalec.  This empire was a Turkic cognate bordering present-day Kazakhstan, multi-ethnic, and embracing Islam under the rule of Tughluq Temur, Khan of Moghulistan, from 1351-1363.  Nestorian Christians and Catholic missionaries were also present in Armalec. 

So goes the piecing of the puzzling and the puzzling pieces to piece the puzzle together.  May we seek what we find together in this realm or the next.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Tart AryanDate: 2019-11-19 06:17:20Reaction Score: 1


If kingdom of Armalec is synonymous with Amalek and the Amalekites then that could explain a lot.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-11-19 06:35:54Reaction Score: 1




Tart Aryan said:


> If kingdom of Armalec is synonymous with Amalek and the Amalekites then that could explain a lot.


Amalek was mentioned _here too_.


----------



## Otherlane (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OtherlaneDate: 2019-11-20 02:26:32Reaction Score: 1


Looks like it might my friend!

"The Biblical Prophets of Today" by Keith Malcolm Hunt pg. 15:

"One son called_ Amalek_ gave his name to the capital of Jagatai in central Asia called _Almaliq_ (Academic American Encyclopedia, vol. 2 p. 255), but _Teman_ gave his name to the Ottoman Empire who "stand in the crossway."


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-12-17 18:48:27Reaction Score: 0


"For from that (tartarian) lineage came the empire of _Catayo_." Is he saying there were no Chinese until tartarians populated the area now known as China? The timeline is all over the place: Adopted Islam which started in the 7th century ad. Alexander (much earlier in the official narrative) couldn't defeat them. Official tartarian history starts in 12th or 13th century ad. Going to have to look for this book of knowledge as it's picqued my interest. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zechariah_Murphy (Oct 19, 2022)

Archive said:


> If kingdom of Armalec is synonymous with Amalek and the Amalekites then that could explain a lot.


Do you know of or heard of a theory that the Amalekites were not in the middle east, north africa, or from Negev or Negeb, but from the northern parts of the steppes between finland and mongolia?

I have been doing a lot of reading and I can't shake the idea that the Amalekites were in north. I also question the accuracy of the geography and nation location presented in the bible. What I suspect is that the bible is a later writing of older writings that come from various civilizations. The way the Amalekites are described in the bible matches with other nomadic groups and conflicts in ancient antiquity.

If you know any theory on this or works please provide a link. Thank you.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 24, 2022)

Here's the book from the op.


----------

